# we are on vacation... but it feels like hell.



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

So my hubs and I are on vacation in vegas. The first two days were good... but these last two days make me wish I was home... or anywhereelse on the planet. We haven't gone to any shows because he's too cheap to buy tickets. We haven't had a nice meal.. yesterday we ate at ihop on a groupon. I dont need 5 star meals every day... but if you're throwing hundreds of dollars on a black jack table.. we can afford to go somewhere other than McDonalds (which we went to... with a coupon).

We fought about him gawking at the girls. Which started as a joke. I was poking and teasing him and all the sudden he just snapped. Telling me im possessive and a *****. Im pretty sure I offered to buy tickets to a topless show.... but ok. 

We have separated for the time being. I can't argue anymore. I dont care anymore. Things have been rocky for a while. Who the hell goes on vacation and fights? Effing idiots thats who... ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

It takes two to fight and Vegas is the last place a rocky relationship should go to make things better. Way too many distractions of the bad kind. 

Sounds like there is more than a vacation issue going on here.

How about finding a very good pro-marriage MC when you get back. One you both can agree to work with for a few months? 

A better way to spend your money.


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

A vacation often heightens your differences because you don't have your normal point of reference. Decide what you want and whether or not you can really be happy with this is man and that he will ever be able to meet your needs.
From there, it's about deciding if you will take the necessary actions to make it happen.


----------



## JohnDoe2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

He doesn't realize how lucky he is to have a wife who wants to live life, with him. Take that blackjack money and show your wife a good time.


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

I decided to leave a live-in boyfriend on the way home from a Vegas trip. He *****ed about everything and I basically felt like a Mom pulling a little boy around. I was lying by the pool thinking about how I wanted to do a lot of traveling and I did not want to do it with him.

When we were in the airport on the way home he had a mini-tantrum when he had to give his cigarette pack to the TSA person. Something snapped in my mind, and I knew it was over.

Traveling is stressful, it brings issues to the surface.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Rent a car and head west about 10 miles past all the strip malls to the National Park and see what nature has to offer besides T & A.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I think you can tell a lot about your compatibility and relationship with a person when you travel with them. I made a lot of enemies when I travelled to Amsterdam with a bunch of friends (constant arguing), and fell in love with my husband on a rainy weekend we spent in London.


----------

